# Humbug a new path:



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Officials with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service will meet with the public tonight to discuss scientists' findings about Humbug Marsh. A plan to construct trails and a fishing platform at the marsh also will be unveiled during the meeting at 7 p.m. at Grosse Ile Middle School auditorium, 23270 E. River Road, Grosse Ile. 

HUMBUG A NEW PATH: Refuge gateway to lead visitors to special recreational experience 

The transformation of 44 acres of vacant Downriver land into an educational and recreational hub for the nascent Detroit River International Wildlife Refuge has begun.

http://www.freep.com/news/locway/humbug12e_20051012.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
March 2, 2006

Contact: Robert McCann (517) 241-7397

$333,743 Grant Awarded to Protect Humbug Marsh and Detroit River

The Department of Environmental Quality has awarded $333,743 to the Wayne County Department of Public Services to support the development of the International Wildlife Refuge Headquarters in Trenton. The project will protect the area's water resources by pre-treating storm water before it discharges to Humbug Marsh, and ultimately, the Detroit River.

The Monguagon Drain currently discharges directly into the Detroit River without prior treatment. The project will remove a 600-foot concrete culvert which will recreate a natural streambed, and create a storm water retention pond. The combination of a natural channel, retention pond, and constructed wetlands will treat storm water by settling out suspended sediments, taking up pollutants, and slowing storm water before it enters Humbug Marsh. The marsh will then naturally further treat the storm water before reaching the Detroit River.

"This project is the result of a partnership at all levels to improve Michigan's environment," said DEQ Director Steven E. Chester.

The project is part of a larger plan for the headquarters of the IWR that includes major educational components and the integration of environmental programs from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, DEQ, Wayne County Parks, and the city of Trenton schools. Along with the DEQ's grant, the project has support from a $3.5 million federal appropriation secured by U.S. Congressman John Dingell, and a $1 million grant from the Mott Foundation.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

..........Whatever happened to the developers who wanted to build up the Humbug Marsh area.......anyone know?????????


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

A VISION FOR VISITORS: Downriver refuge center gets grants

The vision of a green visitor center at the gateway of the Detroit International Wildlife Refuge Center -- along the Detroit River in Trenton -- has taken a step closer to reality with the award of a $50,000 Kresge Foundation grant to Wayne County Parks.

The grant, issued earlier this month, will be used along with a $100,000 grant from the DTE Energy Foundation to design a two-story visitor center that is to be certified by the Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design, a green building program.

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060322/NEWS02/603220445


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

MEDIA ADVISORY For Immediate Release: March 30, 2006 

For Information Contact:
Email: [email protected]
Name: Anita Twardesky Mary Bohling
Phone: 734.675.4926 313.235.9159
Fax: 734.675.4396 313.235.0285

The Detroit River International Wildlife Refuge Alliance 
1st Annual Benefit Dinner and Auction

Saturday, April 29, 2006

WHAT: Detroit River International Wildlife Refuge Alliance 

1st Annual Benefit Dinner and Auction

WHO: The public is invited to join Congressman John D. Dingell and others in celebrating the first International Wildlife Refuge

WHEN: Saturday, April 29, 2006

5:00pm  VIP reception

5:00pm  Silent Auction begins

6:30pm  Dinner 

7:30pm  Program/Live Auction

WHERE: Flat Rock Community Center

One Maguire Street

Flat Rock, Michigan 48134

WHY: Celebrate the establishment and progress of the first International Wildlife Refuge and raise funds to promote community outreach, organize educational and interpretive programs, undertake habitat rehabilitation and restoration, coordinate volunteer staff, and organize special events.

SPONSORS: DTE Energy Foundation, BASF Corp., DaimlerChrysler, General Motors Corp., ITC Transmission, Cabelas, Ducks Unlimited, Praxair, and Wade Trim

The mission of the International Wildlife Refuge Alliance is to support the first International Wildlife Refuge in North America 

by working through partnerships to protect, conserve and manage the refuges wildlife and habitats, and to create exceptional 

conservation, recreational and educational experiences to develop the next generation of conservation stewards.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

To: Refuge Partners
From: John Hartig
Subject: Sustainability Mission

The Comprehensive Conservation Plan (CCP) for the Detroit River International Wildlife Refuge articulates the following vision:

"The Detroit River International Wildlife Refuge, including the Detroit River and Western Lake Erie Basin, will be a conservation region where a clean environment fosters the health and diversity of wildlife, fish, and plant resources through protection, creation of new habitats, management, and restoration of natural communities and habitats on public and private lands. Through effective management and partnering, the refuge will provide outstanding opportunities for quality of life benefits such as hunting, fishing, wildlife observation and environmental education, as well as ecological. economic, and cultural benefits, for present and future generations."

Our CCP goes on to call for providing "an institutional framework to develop effective private or public partnerships for the purpose of sustainability."

Clearly, sustainability is an important mission of our refuge. Wayne County, in partnership with the Service and many other organizations, has championed the development of a visitor center focussed on sustainability. In fact, our visitor center will be a Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design (LEED) Certified facility. Everything that visitors will see and do will teach sustainability. 

For those of you who missed it, see Detroit Free Press Op/Ed piece on sustainability and our region.

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060326/OPINION04/603260318/1072/OPINION

John H. Hartig, Refuge Manager
Detroit River International Wildlife Refuge
Large Lakes Research Station
9311 Groh Road
Grosse Ile, MI 48183
Phone: 734-692-7608
Fax: 734-692-7603
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

To: Refuge Partners 
From: John Hartig 
Subject: Janae Reneaud

Janae' Reneaud, a graduate student at Eastern Michigan University (EMU), has been awarded a one-year fellowship to work on projects common to MAC?s Greater Detroit American Heritage River Initiative and the Detroit River International Wildlife Refuge. Janae' is pursuing a Masters Degree in Public Administration at EMU. She brings both a strong academic background, with an undergraduate degree in fisheries and wildlife management, and practical work experience, with Washtenaw Land Trust, Michigan Department of Natural Resources, and the Peace Corps, to this fellowship. 

Janae?s fellowship responsibilities will include working with partners to develop a bird driving tour for the refuge, coordinating volunteers to build a wildlife observation deck at the refuge?s Humbug Marsh, and helping further a regional ecotourism or nature tourism strategy. This is a unique fellowship opportunity because it gives a student an opportunity to work on North America ?s only International Heritage River System and only International Wildlife Refuge. 

Please welcome Janae! 

Her e-mail address is [email protected] (there is an underscore between Janae and Reneaud) Her telephone number is: 734-692-7611 

John H. Hartig, Refuge Manager 
Detroit River International Wildlife Refuge 
Large Lakes Research Station 
9311 Groh Road 
Grosse Ile, MI 48183 
Phone: 734-692-7608 
Fax: 734-692-7603 
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

News From Congressman John D. Dingell
Serving Michigan's 15th Congressional District
http://www.house.gov/dingell/
Tuesday, August 8, 2006
Contact: Adam Benson, 202.225.4071 (office)
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Dingell to Announce New Funding for Humbug Trails

Dearborn, MI - Congressman John D. Dingell (D-MI15) will host a news
conference to announce new funding for Humbug Marsh trails and a bird
driving tour that promotes ecotourism for the Detroit River International
Wildlife Refuge on Monday, August 14, 2006 at the Gibraltar Community
Center at 3:30 p.m.

Humbug Marsh includes 410 acres of fish and wildlife habitats along the
Detroit River in Gibraltar and Trenton, Michigan. The property is owned
and managed by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service as part of the Detroit
River International Wildlife Refuge.

For directions to the Gibraltar Community Center or for further
information, please contact Congressman Dingell's office at (313) 278-2936.

What: News Conference Announcing New Funding for Humbug Marsh
Who: Congressman John Dingell and representatives from the International
Wildlife Refuge Alliance, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, Michigan Sea
Grant, Downriver Community Conference and the City of Gibraltar.
When: Monday, August 14, 2006 at 3:30 pm.
Where: Gibraltar Community Center, 29340 South Gibraltar Road, Gibraltar,
MI


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

$1.5M to help restore Detroit's wildlife, coast

TRENTON -- The coastal wetlands of the Detroit River International Wildlife Refuge will undergo a $1.5 million restoration project, officials are expected to announce today.

Dingell, who led the congressional effort to establish the refuge in 2001, praised the project.

"This is truly significant to restore coastal wetlands in an area that has lost 97 percent of its coastal wetland to development," Dingell said in a statement.

The refuge has more than tripled in size over the last five years, growing from 394 acres to 4,339 acres.

http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061017/METRO01/610170335/1006


----------

